# 1st BJJ lesson today



## bigfootsquatch (Jan 30, 2008)

Talk about totally different class structure from my other martial art school! BJJ seems to be a little unstructured, though it could have just been the type of class tonight(Q and A instead of reg class). I think I'm really going to like it though!


----------



## arnisador (Jan 30, 2008)

It _is _different, but where I go it's an effective system of training--lots of rolling!


----------



## chrisa (Feb 15, 2008)

i just started my first bjj lessons this week and I am going to tell you that I never knew how out of shape I was until we did three six minute rounds of rolling at the end of practice.  I lift weight regularly but I used different muscles in my body that I did not even know I had.  Bjj is the best.  I look forward to talking with you guys in the future.'

Chris Ary


----------

